# عاجل جدااا مطلوب معتومات عن تدوير البلاستيك(recycling of plastic)



## ahmed emad (23 يناير 2007)

عاجل جدااا مطلوب معتومات عن تدوير البلاستيك(recycling of plastic)


:30: :30: :30:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا هلا أخ أحمد اتمنى ان تجد طلبك هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37886


----------



## ahmed emad (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز علي اهتمامك


احمد عماد


----------



## كريم الدين (28 يناير 2007)

يوجد موقع اسمة-- بلاستيك العرب--يوجد فية كل شيء عن البلاستيك


----------



## ahmed emad (31 يناير 2007)

شكرااا اخي العزيز علي اهتمامك



احمد عماد


----------



## وليد يوسف (31 يناير 2007)

هناك جونب تجارية وفنية يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الإعتبار قبل البدء بالمشروع وهي:

الجوانب التجارية: 

ماهي أنواع مخلفات البلاستيك المتوفرة في السوق الذي تعمل به أكثر من غيرها - هذا يؤدي إلى توفرها وعدم توقف المصنع وبأسعار تفاضلية بالمقارنة مع الأنواع الأخرى؟

ماهي أنواع البلاستيك المدور المطلوب أكثر من غير في السوق التسويقي؟

موقع المصنع يجب أن يكون مركزيا بين مواقع التجميع حيث أن النقل يشكل جزءا كبيرا من قيمة البلاستيك والصة أرض المصنع؟

هل يوجد في المنطقة من يجمع مخلفات البلاستيك ويرودها للمصنع أم أن على المصنع أن يجمعها بنفسه؟

هل يفرز هذا المورد مخلفات البلاستيك ويوردها منفصلة أم يوردها مخلوطة ؟

إذا كان يفرزها - فهل يزيد هذا الفرز السعر كثيرا وهل الفرز جيدا أم ستحتاج لفرز نهائي بالمصنع؟

ما هي تكاليف الكهرباء والماء والعمالة ؟

يجب الإنتباه إلى أن لايقع المصنع تحت رحمة مافيا التجميع ، فهل يدخل ضمن الميزانية القدرة على الشراء بأسعار أعلى من مصادر بعيدة؟

النواحي الفنية:

ماهو نوع البلاستيك الذي أريد تدويره؟

ماهي درجة النظافة للمخلفات؟

ماهي أنواع الملوثات ، هل هي زيوت ، أتربة ، مواد أخرى؟

ماهو شكل المخلفات - هل هي عبوات ، شراثح ؟

ماهو حجم المخلفات ؟

ماهي الكميات التي أريد تدويرها ؟

ما هي درجة ونوعية المنتج النهائي ؟

هل تتوفر الكهرباء الصناعية والمياه والصرف الصناعي ؟

وما بين النواحي التجارية والفنية تتم دراسة المشروع والإستدلال على سبل إختيار المعدات المطلوبة وهي متنوعة ... 

هذا ويمكنك الرجوع إلى هذا الموضوع لمعرفة المزيد ...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37886


----------



## علاء الدين محمد (2 فبراير 2007)

موضوع تدوير البلاستيك هام. ولكن أريد معرفة ماذا ستصنع ؟


----------



## ahmed emad (4 فبراير 2007)

علاء الدين محمد قال:


> موضوع تدوير البلاستيك هام. ولكن أريد معرفة ماذا ستصنع ؟


 
حتي الان لم احدد ولكني مهتم بالموضوع وارجو افادتي حتي تتكون لدي الفكره الكامله
وشكرا علي اهتمامك


احمد عماد


----------



## مراعي (4 فبراير 2007)

أخي الفاضل هناك موقع عربي متخصص في البلاستيك واعادة تدويره

http://www.plastics4arab.com​​


----------



## موسى البستنجي (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اخي الكريم 
ان عالم تدوير البلاستيك كبير جدا ولا يمكن شرحه برساله قصيره
لا يمكن اعاده جرش البلاستيك نهائيا الا اذا كانت الجاروشه تعمل على الماء والصودا الكاويه 
من تلقاء نفسها بالنسبه للمخلفات الموجوده داخل الحاويات 
علما بأنه يجب فرز كل ماده عن الأخرى وذلك لأختلاف الكثافه والسيوله والحراره في المواد وخصوصا 
العائلات البلاستيكيه التاليه 
1 عائله البولي اثلين 
2 عائله البولي بروبلين 
3 عائله البولسترين 
علما بأننا بالاردن نعتبر من اقوى دول الشرق الأوسط في عالم الأعاده والتكرير 
للأستفسار 
ابو ليث 
×××××××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------

